

Steve Blank: Why Governments Don't Get Startups - cbell44
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/05/why-governments-don’t-get-startups/

======
ColinHayhurst
I largely agree with some of Steve's points but disagree on others: As
detailed here <http://ht.ly/6n5Ox> about my experience of UK programmes

